# Spurs @ Mavs (Round 2, Game 6)



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Just wanted to get the thread going. Will have articles and whatnot coming up today and/or tomorrow.

I think at this point it would be pretty hard for someone to credibly say the Mavs haven't proved themselves to be mentally resilient. I have no doubt in my mind that this is the last game of the series. I would be absolutely stunned to see anything other than a Mavs win.

Some things I'd like to see:

(1) Keep attacking the basket. It's how we got where we are, why go away from it?
(2) Devin will be back to hitting those layups that rattled out for him last night.
(3) Cut down on the lazy passes. Those are just begging to be picked off.
(4) Continue to pound the offensive glass as the Spurs stay small in an effort to keep up with our speed and athleticism.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*PLEASE! NO WHINES ABOUT REFS IN THE THREAD.*

Let's keep our focus on the teams.... PLEASE!

:cheers:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> (2) Devin will be back to hitting those layups that rattled out for him last night.
> (3) Cut down on the lazy passes. Those are just begging to be picked off.


These two are the biggest especially three. They will sit today and watch tape on that I bet. Also, the zone worked greatly for the Mavs. See if they run that a bit more and let Duncan take those 12-18 foot jumpers.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I was extatic to see TD taking those 15 ft jumpers. Let hm have those all day long. He is far less effective out there than he in on the low block. 

As much as last nights game stung, I am extremeley confident for tommorrows game. You have to know that somewhere inside SA is asking themselves what in the world they have to do to get a comfortable win. Their big three have shown up the last few games and they've even recieved some bench production, yet when the end of the 4th rolls around, it's a deadlocked game. 

Devin has to continue to slash. Those layups will fall. I really wish Dirk would continue his dominace throughout the 4th quarter. It seemed he was taking over in the first 3 quarters and then he deffered to Stack and Jet in the 4th.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Great points thus far. :clap: 

It was interesting that Keith Van Hack was unable to draw Duncan out of the lane, instead TD just pointed for someone to go get him. I hate KVH, but the slashers must penetrate with results. Easier accomplished with TD on the perimeter (or bench with fouls).

I agree with everyone's input thus far: less Stack, more Josh; offensive tempo into the 100s; fast break points; points off turnovers, all the basics. 

No more heart attacks. :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

OMG, KVH played, leave him out Please Avery. We have been winning without him.
Here's a little theory.
Everytime The Future7 watched the Mavs play so far in the playoffs, they were 6-1.
Everytime he didnt watch a game, they were 1-1
I think the Mavs need me to watch the next game. I hope all the Mavs fans that live in Texas and visit these forums go to the game. I would go but im a New Yorker.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

KVH = 6 PF from a big guy.

Mbenga = 6 PF from a big guy.

I would actually totally use these guys to deliver messages. 

Let KVH accumulate his 4 PF in 3 minutes, except this time add some Flagrant 1's in there. Let him get ejected from the game, and there is not much loss.

Do that with Mbenga as well, and spurs should get the message.

While we are at it, KVH and Mbenga should sandwish Gino HARD.... That way he CAN'T FLOP!

Gino reminds me so much of Raja Bell with those flops.....


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Just wanted to get the thread going. Will have articles and whatnot coming up today and/or tomorrow.
> 
> I think at this point it would be pretty hard for someone to credibly say the Mavs haven't proved themselves to be mentally resilient. I have no doubt in my mind that this is the last game of the series. I would be absolutely stunned to see anything other than a Mavs win.
> 
> ...


omfg thank you, thats exactly what ive been saying. Watch our passes, they are so lazy and slow. I wonder why they havent been picked off more than they have. Dirk and JET are BIG offenders of this. Last night we went away from attacking the basket when Stack came in the game. It seemed as though we stopped attacking because they werent falling. And I dunno why everyone is talking a game 7. Lol did they not see SA give up a TEN point lead and BARELY win in the 4th? Wow... And if Stack doesnt drive to the hole tomorrow or pass, give him two fadeaway attempts and if he misses, sit him. Im dead serious because when hes missing those turnovers usually = points for the other team. And Im SICK of watching him shoot us out of games. One last thing, if the refs dont allow us to play Duncan yet again, then its gonna be a long night.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I think it's time for JHo to step up and not get in foul trouble, he is really hurting us.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I posted this on the other thread - we will miss Terry's ability to stretch the defense. SA will be able to pack it in a little more without the threat of Terry's long distance shot.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

To let everyone know....I will be out watching the game tomorrow so won't be around to talk in the game thread.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Have fun.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I posted this on the other thread - we will miss Terry's ability to stretch the defense. SA will be able to pack it in a little more without the threat of Terry's long distance shot.


Yes, JET is a great shooter that we will miss. They may not have Jason's shooting ability, but teams still have to respect Josh's and Stack's shooting ability. They're not going to leave those guys open. Plus add in Dirk and that still leaves plenty of guys with perimeter ability to open up room for the slashers. Hopefully we also get to see some of Marquis' great mid range game.

If Pop starts with a bigger lineup due to Josh being out and still keeps Bowen on Dirk then that means either Duncan or Horry/Nazr/Rasho has to guard Josh. None of those guys can keep up with him. We already know Parker can't stop Devin. We'll still have mismatches to exploit.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> We'll still have mismatches to exploit.


I like the way you think. :clap: 

Intangibles and controversy are getting too big for my liking. Cuban's remarks about the "muddy Riverwalk", his desire that "Fin never step foot in Dallas", and "Duncan's crying is wiping off on Finley", is providing perhaps too much blackboard material for the Spurs. Combine that with a hostile enviroment and possible elimination, and the Spurs have their motivation. 

On the other hand, Avery's job IMO is to convince his team that there is a real Maverick bias, a conspiracy, and to develop that bunker mentality - us against the world - because you know Pop is doing the same thing.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I like the way you think. :clap:
> 
> Intangibles and controversy are getting too big for my liking. Cuban's remarks about the "muddy Riverwalk", his desire that "Fin never step foot in Dallas", and "Duncan's crying is wiping off on Finley", is providing perhaps too much blackboard material for the Spurs. Combine that with a hostile enviroment and possible elimination, and the Spurs have their motivation.
> 
> On the other hand, Avery's job IMO is to convince his team that there is a real Maverick bias, a conspiracy, and to develop that bunker mentality - us against the world - because you know Pop is doing the same thing.


Yeah, I agree with you. I'm tired of all the mouthing off. Although in fairness the Mavs players themselves really haven't talked much at all. That was Cuban. As far as player-talking the majority of it has been from Spurs players whining about officiating. But yes, I'll be glad when this is over with and leave all the mouthing off behind and get back to just concentrating on basketball.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Any ideas on starting lineup adjustments? 
At first I thoguht Quisy might step in, but I'm thinking that Avery might but Grif in to slow Ginobli down. Either way I know that we are going to need Marquis to step it up tonight.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Any ideas on starting lineup adjustments?


Speculation is that Stack will replace Jason in the starting lineup. Personally, I'd like to see Daniels start, with Stack and Griffin in the second wave. Stack gives you points in that 6th man role. Griffin gives defense, of course, but I like to keep a quick, attacking team on the floor at all times. Using these players strategicly will be key. 

The Mavs have to put some beef on Duncan in the post - I like Mbenga to bang and foul, get your money's worth; and to attack Duncan on offense whenever possible, everybody slash when there's an opening.

Let's find out how the officials feel about the team who is the aggressor. :banana:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Its just been confirmed. Was listening to ESPN just now and yes Stack will start.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> Its just been confirmed. Was listening to ESPN just now and yes Stack will start.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, I'm not really surprised. I'm sure Avery is thinking that having Stack in starting will help maintain the fast tempo we've been using to carve up the Spurs defense.

I'm interested to find out what his substitution pattern is tonight.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't forget there is still D.A.!

If I remember correctly, he warmed up with the team but did not suit up for the last game. He'll probably get some playing time if he suits up.

I like Grif and D.A. to take turns and harrass Ginobili.

Man... I am having a hard time concentrating on work anticipating tonight's game.

I am also very very tempted to get some lower level tickets on ebay. They are going for around $500-$800 for a pair.

Bring the wife and scream until our throats completely burn.... and boo like there is no tomorrow.

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

How about these Platinum Section Seats...

Section 204 is a little far so I don't think Finley will be able to hear my boo's...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I know Finley will be heavily booed tonight. Especially if its true that he went out of his way to snitch on Terry. I hope the Mavs smack the Spurs. I will actually be watching this game. I hope Harris lights it up too.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Six for six*

*6 things the Mavs must do to win Game 6 without the suspended Jason Terry*

*By ART GARCIA*

*Star-Telegram Staff Writer*











To make up for Jason Terry's absence, forward Dirk Nowitzki, above, needs to drive to the basket more.


Video of the scrum 








 <!-- begin body-content --> In the aftermath of Jason Terry, left, being suspended one game by the league for punching the Spurs' Michael Finley late in the Mavericks' Game 5 loss, here's what the Mavs must do to win Game 6 without their starting guard:

1. Drivin' Dirk

Though nothing short of spectacular the past three games, Nowitzki must go to the basket more. The jumper was falling in Game 5 - he scored 31 - but he'll need to drive inside and create space for others.

2. Slowin' Timmy

What about that bad foot? With the Mavs not electing, for the most part, to double-cover Duncan, containing the Spurs' one-man gang has proved an impossible task. The Mavs can't afford to let Duncan beat them again. They must remain physical and get timely help.

3. Pressure from all angles

Nowitzki can't do it alone, especially without Terry in the lineup. Devin Harris, left, Josh Howard and Jerry Stackhouse need to be in the 20-point range by attacking the Spurs' uncharacteristically subpar interior defense.

4. All aboard

The Mavs have won the rebound battle in every game of the series, but they need to turn offensive boards into points. The Mavs had six offensive rebounds in the second half of Game 5, but only three second-chance points.

5. Steppin' up

The Mavs will have to lean on their top five for big minutes. Marquis Daniels, Keith Van Horn and Adrian Griffin have to step up, as well. Even Darrell Armstrong, who hurt his knee in Game 3, might need to provide a boost off the bench.

6. Home improvement

Avery Johnson has credited the AAC faithful for willing the Mavs to victory at times this season. They've yet to lose at home in the playoffs (4-0) and can count on a loud crowd backing them tonight.

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/nba/dallas_mavericks/14618539.htm


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Mavs get in the zone if they're feeling down

* Howard: 2-3 defense helped Mavs rally from 10 down in Game 5


*12:47 AM CDT on Friday, May 19, 2006
*

*By CALVIN WATKINS / The Dallas Morning News * 

The Mavericks were looking for a defensive spark Wednesday night against the Spurs. 

So coach Avery Johnson called for a 2-3 zone defense to slow the Spurs' uptempo offense and get the Mavericks back into a game they were losing by double-digits. 

It worked to a certain extent. The Mavericks did rally late, but lost Game 5, 98-97, in the closing seconds. 

The Mavericks normally don't use a zone defense, but Johnson wanted a change of pace. "It's more of a curveball or knuckleball for us, or a slider," Johnson said Thursday. 

The Spurs could see the zone again, but Johnson cautioned that it depends on the situation. 

"I think we'll be open about it," Johnson said. "We're flexible in a sense of not giving them the steady diet of the same look in our man [defense], and we thought the zone was a good curveball. We'll keep evaluating it if we think we need it." 

Dallas uses the zone, with man principles, not so much to slow the opponent down but to get back to a defensive mind-set when there are breakdowns. 

A zone defense forces the opponent to shoot more from the perimeter and keeps the ball out of the lane. In this case, with the Spurs' Tim Duncan taking control of the paint, the Mavericks were looking for the Spurs guards to beat them from the outside. 

On missed shots, the zone allows the Mavericks to run the floor with some balance. 

"It was to get us back in the game," forward Josh Howard said. "We were down 10 when we put the zone in." 

*Johnson wants more from big men: *Johnson said he would like to see his centers, DeSagana Diop and Erick Dampier, play better against Duncan. But he likes their effort. 

This is Diop's first year in the playoffs, and in his second series, he's taking on one of the top players in the game. 

"I thought he was OK," Johnson said of Diop. "He still has some improvement to make, but again it's new territory for him. He's been doing a heck of a job covering Tim. It's not an easy job. We need him to continue to clog the middle for us." 

Diop is averaging 3.2 points and 5.4 rebounds against the Spurs. Dampier is averaging three points and 5.4 rebounds. 

*Dirk's ankle is OK: *After giving the Mavericks a scare when he sprained his right ankle at the end of Game 3, Dirk Nowitzki has played well. 

He scored 28 points in Game 4 and had 31 points with 10 rebounds in Game 5. 

Nowitzki said he's not favoring the ankle by declining to drive to the basket and settle for jump shots. 

"It felt great [Wednesday night]," he said. "My jump shot felt great all night and I thought I did more of the same. I stayed aggressive." 

*Howard's scoring is down: *In Game 2, Howard scored 27 points on 7-of-17 shooting from the floor. But over the last three games, Howard has averaged 12 points a game while making 15 of 35 shots. 

Howard said the Spurs aren't doing anything extra on him defensively, and he hasn't changed his game. Howard is a good scorer when he drives to the basket and runs in the open floor. 

He took 19 free throws in the first two games of the series but only nine since, with no free throws in the overtime win in Game 4. 

*Game 7 is Monday*: Should the Spurs and Mavericks play a Game 7 in San Antonio on Monday, it will be broadcast on TNT at 7 p.m

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/basketball/mavs/stories/051906dnspomavsbriefs.22505aef.html


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Game 6 preview

* 8:30 p.m. today, American Airlines Center, ESPN, Ch. 21; ESPN-FM (103.3), KFLC-AM (1270 in Spanish) 

*12:19 AM CDT on Friday, May 19, 2006

* 

*By CALVIN WATKINS / The Dallas Morning News* 



*Series: *Mavericks lead, 3-2 

Key matchup 


*Tony Parker vs. Devin Harris: *With Jason Terry suspended for Game 6, it will be up to Harris to shoulder more responsibilities against Parker. Harris must contend with Parker's ability to drive to the basket. Parker scored a playoff- career-high 33 points in Game 4, mostly on drives. Harris has averaged 19.3 points on 54.2 percent shooting in his last four starts. He averaged four points in his five previous playoff games. Harris, who was wonderful in Games 2, 3 and 4, went 5-for-12 and had 15 points in Game 5. His numbers will have to be better with Terry out. 

Inside the Spurs 


*Road reversal:* The Spurs are feeling good about themselves after a heart-stopping 98-97 win in Game 4. Now, with momentum on their side and Jason Terry out, the Spurs have to take advantage. However, the Spurs are 1-4 on the road in the playoffs. San Antonio was 29-12 on the road in the regular season, including 20-6 against Western Conference teams. 

*Briefly:* Bruce Bowen didn't score in Game 5. The last time that happened was the regular- season finale at Houston. Bowen is averaging 6.5 points. ... The Spurs shot 33.9 percent from 3-point range in the regular season but are up to 40 percent in the playoffs. ... Tim Duncan has led the team in scoring in four of the last five games. 

Inside the Mavericks 


*Foul play: *DeSagana Diop and Erick Dampier have to play better against Tim Duncan. Diop said he will continue to be aggressive against Duncan and force him to take difficult shots. Foul problems have hampered Diop and Dampier. The Mavericks could play Keith Van Horn in the frontcourt more. However, he looked rusty in Game 5 – 

his first game since March 31. 

*Briefly:* Darrell Armstrong (left knee contusion) practiced Thursday. The veteran guard ran up and down the floor with little problem. ... The Mavericks are 16-12 in playoff games at American Airlines Center. They are 7-1 in games at home in which they had a chance to eliminate the opposing team. 





<table class="dwsmodule" bgcolor="#000000" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td> <table class="dwsmodule" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="3" class="bilabel"> *PROBABLE STARTERS* </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Spurs * </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Pos. * </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Mavs* </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Bruce Bowen </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> F </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Dirk Nowitzki </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Michael Finley </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> F </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Josh Howard </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Tim Duncan </td>  <td class="dwsmodule"> C </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> DeSagana Diop </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Tony Parker </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> G </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Devin Harris </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Brent Barry </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> G </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Marquis Daniels</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lets go Mavs Lets go!!!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Let's finish this series tonight. I want so much to send Timmy, Tony and Manu fishing.

I also want the Cavs to send the Pistons packin'.


Good luck, Mavs. Go kick some arse tonight.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Let's send the home tonight Mavs. :clap:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im just gonna follow the game online becuase if I watch my girl and baby might see a side of me Ive dont want them to ever see...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Nice start Dallas.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Stack playing really well

Finly getting boo's

And, everyone see all those people wearing Jet jerseys?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The ball is required to touch Dirk's hands on every possession at least once tonight.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, Jerry Stackhouse all over the scoresheet.

This is just too much drama...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The start is turning greater. Even though he's not a threat offensively, Armstrong's quickness and his defense could both Parker a bit tonight. Hope we see just a little bit of him tonight.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Josh Howard, Stackhouse and Dirk have all 23 points for Dallas

Dallas is just playing really well, although we need to keep an eye out for Parker and his driving

I'm sohap[p


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The great thing about Stack tonight, is he's getting inolved with the offense - he has 3 assists.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I like how Dallas is playing


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice Stack is passing


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dirk must play 40 plus minutes tonight. Van Horn must play less than 1.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

25-20 at the end of the 1st

Dallas is playing within the offense.

I'd like to see DJ MBenga get in their for some paint D. Use up 6 fouls or whatever


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think the Spurs are a little too close although they are not playing well. We can not let them hang around. Just go for the kill.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We were kinda rushing things at the end of the quarter. I didnt really like that.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> I think the Spurs are a little too close although they are not playing well. We can not let them hang around. Just go for the kill.


I'd be lying if I said I wasn't thinking those exact thoughts. Spurs aren't playing well - yet it's close. Dallas needs to take no prisoners


Mavs Maniacs tips for 2nd quarter\
-* Drive at Tim Duncan
- Foul Tim Duncan (DJ)*
- Drive into the paint


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ginobilli's the guy to watch for. There are his types of games...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

lol...he did not foul duncan.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Van Horn for 3.

Griff is picking up his dribble to early.

Marquis is getting owned by NVE

That wasn't a foul on Duncan, if he woulda made the shot they would of let it play

And also, that wasn't a foul on Howard (Ginobili didn't have his feet set)

But, I am going to stop whining - we get the same calls.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

That wasn't a foul there by Duncan


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Great Job Dallas.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

LOL! San Antonio called a timeout, and NVE went to shoot..Stackhouse tried to swat it
LOL


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> That wasn't a foul there by Duncan


The one on Dirk? did you see Duncan's right arm? He was pushing Dirk off.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I guess I missed it, if anything - it looked like a foul after the whistle


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We are on the verge of getting a comfortable lead we just need to execute.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Duncan and Bowen both in foul trouble, Dallas is playing to them!

CMON!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I love the foul calls, I know Spurs fans must be pissed but who cares. Devin has to slow it down a little. I'm sure Avery will talk to him. I still think this game is way to close.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

These points from KVH are so useful. As much as I hate him I have to thank him.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

LMFAO did anyone see the huge Armstrong flop. Ginobili has taught him well.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

That was getting ridiculous, let them play.

Haven't seen much of Dirk lately, and after a hot start Stackhouse is now 3-10 FG..he just missed 2 FT's


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Stack is losing his composure


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Daniels for 3 and the shot counts.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

He was in mid-air! I am making a rule and saying it counts


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

AHHHH wish that counted. But oh well.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Anyway. 47-41 Mavs at the half. Dallas needs to come out and be aggressive at the start of the half. We start the third with the ball. Duncan, Bowen, Horry, and Ginoboli each have four fouls, one, maybe two, will pick up there fourth.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

did Stack really just miss 2 freethrows?!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yep, he is the only one out of Dallas to miss any free throws - and he did 2 in a row.

Dallas needs to continue driving at Duncan, Dirk needs to fake Bowen and get more fouls, Dallas needds to continue driving at Horry..catch my drift?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a feeling that the Spurs will hardly get any fouls called on them in the 2nd half.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The Future7 said:


> I have a feeling that the Spurs will hardly get any fouls called on them in the 2nd half.


thats why everything the Mavs do has to be going towards the basket...gotta force the refs to call it...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh yes...look for Hariis to attack, I hope


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

:curse: Rediculous. DRIVE TO THE BASKET PLEASE. You have 3 players out there with four fouls. Be aggressive.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

And it doesn't help that the ball has not touched Dirk's hands at all in the 2nd half.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Starting to get to the basket a bit more. Now need to get closer and draw fouls.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirk has 15 boards...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dirk is owning tonight. He may have 20 and 20.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Tied at 67 going to the 4th. I do not like that. That is there pace.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

He's got 22/18 at the end of the 3rd

67 all..whowuldathunk?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Stack is 1-10 in his past 11 shots...take the hint

Give it to Dirk to drive, Finley is owning him


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Frustrating to watch.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

That comeback was ALL Dirk. From passing to shooting.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Just sad.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mental Mistake to the Extreme..


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Mental and seemed like no one wanted to take the shots.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Stack needs to know that when his shot is not falling, take it tothe damn rim.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im angry at the fact that the Spurs can make history and comeback from a 3-1 deficit. I hate when teams make history against us lol.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

We will take game 7, just watch.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hate losses that we could have avoided in the 1st half lol. We could have gotten a huge lead but like a said earlier, we should not let them hang around.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I hate losses that we could have avoided in the 1st half lol. We could have gotten a huge lead but like a said earlier, we should not let them hang around.


Sure....


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Another thriller, guys. Dallas was totally dominating the spurs early and the spurs got into some deap foul trouble and was totally dominated on the boards, but horrible FG % kept Dallas from putting the spurs away. Without Terry, ya'll still held the spurs. And with Terry, game 7 is still winnable for ya'll. Just know that the SBC center will not be as weak as the fans were tonight. :biggrin: The only time they trully showed emotion was to boo Finley, but it seemed like that only fueled his fire. Too bad the mav's general fans can't be as passionate as ya'll. All in all, though both teams didn't play too well, it was a good game. And I hope game 7 will be even better :cheers:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

stfu..j/k. I agree, the fans were pretty quiet. I was shocked myself. Be ready to have heart attacks during game 7.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss but I blame it all on Dirk Nowitzki. Although he played a good overall game he was non-existent late in the fourth quarter. I was rooting for this team to close out the Spurs and got disappointed as a result. Why in the world did Dirk give up those possessions where he should be dominating to Devin Harris? Devin Harris is a decent player but he hadn't shot well in this game, yet, in the last 4 mins of the game was taking shots that Dirk should have been taking. Dirk should be upset at himself for not taking over the game when the Mavs needed him most. Unfortunately the Mavs have now dug an unnecessary hole for themselves. If Dallas is able to get Tim into early foul trouble and develop a huge lead early then they may have a chance to close the series out, otherwise screw it, Spurs have too much momentum going to San Antonio.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I can see your point, but Dirk was getting doubled/tripled and getting easy looks to Harris with his passes.

But I agree..to a certain extent.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Somehow, Finley was able to guard Dirk effectively. I think he took some Bowen 101


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> I can see your point, but Dirk was getting doubled/tripled and getting easy looks to Harris with his passes.
> 
> But I agree..to a certain extent.


I mean Dirk has the advantage over every other player on the floor, he is 7 feet!!!! Its not the first time in his career that he has been double teamed, he could still make shots. There is no way anyone can reach the ball when he shoots.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

There is no way in the world you can blame this on dirk. He was the only one EXISTANT. Did you see us fall behind 80-74? Who led that comeback? It was DIrk. He has 26 and 21. What more do you want.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dirk got 2 double-doubles and flirted with a triple


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> There is no way anyone can reach the ball when he shoots.


Tell that to Bowen.

I really am sick of seeing eveyone say Dirk chokes in the clutch. Even if he does, he's the one who gets them there!

Glad we could shove that river walk comment back in Cuban's face! It's only ganna make the fans even more alive for game 7. The River Walk is f'en awesome, man! And it's good to see Avery stay true to his old city and disagree with Cuban's comment :biggrin: 


Christmas at the Riverwalk


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> I am sorry for your loss but I blame it all on Dirk Nowitzki. Although he played a good overall game he was non-existent late in the fourth quarter. I was rooting for this team to close out the Spurs and got disappointed as a result. Why in the world did Dirk give up those possessions where he should be dominating to Devin Harris? Devin Harris is a decent player but he hadn't shot well in this game, yet, in the last 4 mins of the game was taking shots that Dirk should have been taking. Dirk should be upset at himself for not taking over the game when the Mavs needed him most. Unfortunately the Mavs have now dug an unnecessary hole for themselves. If Dallas is able to get Tim into early foul trouble and develop a huge lead early then they may have a chance to close the series out, otherwise screw it, Spurs have too much momentum going to San Antonio.



you are a complete fn moron. Dirk did absolutely NOTHING wrong. 26pts 21 rbs 6-16 shooting (led the team in minutes played too). We lost cause Devin, Stack and Marquis didnt step up. Plain and goddamn simple. I mean wtf:

Devin Harris: 3-14 (lead team in TOs as well)
Stackhole: 4-15

Dirk cant MAKE them make THEIR shots.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

VeN said:


> you are a complete fn moron. Dirk did absolutely NOTHING wrong. 26pts 21 rbs 6-16 shooting (led the team in minutes played too). We lost cause Devin, Stack and Marquis didnt step up. Plain and goddamn simple. I mean wtf:
> 
> Devin Harris: 3-14 (lead team in TOs as well)
> Stackhole: 4-15
> ...


I agree wtih you completely, but you need to calm down.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

"but you need to calm down"
That's what we try to tell you sometimes ez when you whine about the refs. We Mavericks fans are very classy, we do not whine about the refs.
We really needed Terry today, hopefully Harris will be able to step up in game 7 when Terry is back. I'm very confident that the Mavericks will take game 7 and go to the finals.


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I agree wtih you completely, but you need to calm down.


You know what dude, you can win the next 5 championships, and I can guarantee that nobody will want to watch your team play even then.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Plz, let's not make this into a arguement. We are all grownups here, well most of us. :mrt:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

t1no said:


> "but you need to calm down"
> That's what we try to tell you sometimes ez when you whine about the refs. *We Mavericks fans are very classy*, we do not whine about the refs.
> We really needed Terry today, hopefully Harris will be able to step up in game 7 when Terry is back. I'm very confident that the Mavericks will take game 7 and go to the finals.


Yes...so classy that when I ask someone to calm down, I get attacked  

BTW, you mean like how mavs fans didn't complain about the reffs in game 1? And I've seen plenty of mavs fans agree with me that the games were decided by the reffs at the end of games 3 and 4 when they should have just swallowed their whistles.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Come on guys no attacking Spurs fans. I know everyone is angry that we lost, but we gotta stay calm. The Mavs didnt get much fan support IMO. The AAC was so quiet. Maybe David Stern got to them.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

No, there's no abusing other fans. If I was born in another city, or state, or country for that matter - who is to say that i wouldn't be a Hawk fan? :clown: 

I was deeply disappointed (well sports deep) in our lack of execution, and inability to rise to the moment. Devin Harris seemed to personify the team's attitude, as he continually looked back at Avery as if to say "What do I do now?". Avery is the only one with the ring, and it showed. 

Reminds us again that it's much harder to teach than to do sometimes.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm not gonna lie...I love the Riverwalk. 

And Ez, I thought you were one of the good Spurs fans, but all you've been doing for the past couple of days has been baiting. LEAVE THE FORUM. Now. No one likes you, dude, not even the Spurs fans. Did you know that the Mavs only shot 3 free throws in the second half? That the Spurs had 34 free throws in the game and Dallas had 20? Did you also know that not a single Mavs fan has complained about that? No Mavs fan has been a sore winner or a sore loser in this series. You Spurs fans have been both, and Ez, you're the leader of that. Mavericks_Fan, I beg of you to please ban this guy from our board.

Just to piss you off, I hope Javie's officiating Game 7.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

What the hell have I done wrong? First ya'll get mad at me cause I posted a video of terry's punch, which ya'll requested, now all I ask was for some guy to calm down. I've done nothing wrong!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

You didn't just "Post a video." You laughed at it, called Terry pathetic...when in reality your team was pathetic in knowing that they couldn't win without finidng a way to get rid of our second best player...you lucked out thanks to the fact that the NBA is run by pansies...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

1337 said:


> You didn't just "Post a video." You laughed at it, called Terry pathetic...when in reality your team was pathetic in knowing that they couldn't win without finidng a way to get rid of our second best player...you lucked out thanks to the fact that the NBA is run by pansies...


I didn't laugh at it, or call terry pathetic. I said it was a dumb move, which terry himself also said. And as for not being able to win without terry, we did it in game 1 and 5 with terry, so that was just ingorant of you to say. And Terry gave Finley a closed-fisted punch to the nuts. By the rules, that's an automatic 1 day suspension. It's not Stern's fault. It's not Finley's fault. It's not Pop's fault. It was Terry's fault, and I'm glad terry had the balls to admit it. Pun intended :biggrin: 

And none of your post explains what I did wrong by asking someone to calm down. See, t1no, alot of the mavs are classy fellows. Beleive me I know. Guys like Future, Ven, and Saint Baller have been great, but clearly, not all of ya'll are classy. If ya'll really want me to leave this forum, w/e, but I've done nothing wrong.

Good luck in game 7.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

IMO, stick around dude. Each one of us adds knowledge, if not opinionated viewpoints, to the discussion. 

Personally, I like to know how it feels to be the other team's fan sometimes. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> IMO, stick around dude. Each one of us adds knowledge, if not opinionated viewpoints, to the discussion.
> 
> Personally, I like to know how it feels to be the other team's fan sometimes. :biggrin:


Members like you make me want to stick around. I have some great conversations with some mavs fans,you including, but members like 1337 insist I be banned from the forum after every post I make!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I will have none of this in the Mavs forum. Guys, all criticism is good. It wont hurt us and is only going to make us better and stronger.
However, back on topic. Mavs in 7. Lets go Mavs.


----------



## spursgospurs (Apr 26, 2006)

1337 said:


> when in reality your team was pathetic in knowing that they couldn't win without finidng a way to get rid of our second best player...you lucked out thanks to the fact that the NBA is run by pansies...


:laugh: You're kidding, right? I knew this kind of crap would surface. Terry made a bonehead move. And it did NOT cost them the game. The Mavs cost themselves the game. The Spurs were the better team last night. Go Spurs!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Yes...so classy that when I ask someone to calm down, I get attacked
> 
> BTW, you mean like how mavs fans didn't complain about the reffs in game 1? And I've seen plenty of mavs fans agree with me that the games were decided by the reffs at the end of games 3 and 4 when they should have just swallowed their whistles.


I attacked you? all i said was "that's what we try to tell you sometimes when you whine about the refs". Just a reminder, that is all.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ok you say that game 3 and 4 were decided by the refs (You show no respect to the Mavericks by saying that, that's why i never blame the refs) but what about game 1, 5 and 6? Now i am not blaming the refs for those games but i just want your opinion on those games.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

ezealen said:


> I didn't laugh at it, or call terry pathetic. I said it was a dumb move, which terry himself also said. And as for not being able to win without terry, we did it in game 1 and 5 with terry, so that was just ingorant of you to say. And Terry gave Finley a closed-fisted punch to the nuts. By the rules, that's an automatic 1 day suspension. It's not Stern's fault. It's not Finley's fault. It's not Pop's fault. It was Terry's fault, and I'm glad terry had the balls to admit it. Pun intended :biggrin:
> 
> And none of your post explains what I did wrong by asking someone to calm down. See, t1no, alot of the mavs are classy fellows. Beleive me I know. *Guys like Future, Ven, and Saint Baller have been great,* but clearly, not all of ya'll are classy. If ya'll really want me to leave this forum, w/e, but I've done nothing wrong.
> 
> Good luck in game 7.



Thanks but you have been attacking the mavs lately but I can understand your team just came back and its a good feeling, heck I would have done it too but the other members on this forum are great to just a little bit irratated that they keep getting attacked even though its not meant to happen


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

He shows no respect at all, that's why it's getting really annoying and irritating. Talking crap is one thing but showing no respect is another thing, saying the refs gave us game 3 and 4 proves my point.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> No, there's no abusing other fans. If I was born in another city, or state, or country for that matter - who is to say that i wouldn't be a Hawk fan? :clown:
> 
> I was deeply disappointed (well sports deep) in our lack of execution, and inability to rise to the moment. Devin Harris seemed to personify the team's attitude, as he continually looked back at Avery as if to say "What do I do now?". Avery is the only one with the ring, and it showed.
> 
> Reminds us again that it's much harder to teach than to do sometimes.



thats how dallas is, its not a rowdy town, just a bunch of stuck up rich people. -_-


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Somehow, Finley was able to guard Dirk effectively. I think he took some Bowen 101


wtf did you even watch the game?! Dirk lit everyone that guarded him up, and put Bowen in foul trouble. Dirk may not have scored 100 pts in the 4th for this reason only: the double teams came and he did the RIGHT THING. He passed the goddamn ball and didnt force it. But guess what, the players he passed to either missed or gave it back to him. Everyone else disappeared in the 4th EXCEPT Dirk. The doubles will come for Dirk in the 4th which will leave someone open. So many goddamn times I saw Stack either brick a open jumper or just toss Dirk the ball back. And Devin, wow he didnt even show up tonight. These two guys owe the entire city a goddamn apology and they better have one HELL of a goddamn game Monday. Stack and Devin and a bit of Daniels. Tbh I think Quis is gone asap with KVH and Stack. I mean wtf, Its saying something when KVH steps up in a game, and our supposed 6th man doesnt.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

VeN said:


> wtf did you even watch the game?! Dirk lit everyone that guarded him up, and put Bowen in foul trouble. Dirk may not have scored 100 pts in the 4th for this reason only: the double teams came and he did the RIGHT THING. He passed the goddamn ball and didnt force it. But guess what, the players he passed to either missed or gave it back to him. Everyone else disappeared in the 4th EXCEPT Dirk. The doubles will come for Dirk in the 4th which will leave someone open. So many goddamn times I saw Stack either brick a open jumper or just toss Dirk the ball back. And Devin, wow he didnt even show up tonight. These two guys owe the entire city a goddamn apology and they better have one HELL of a goddamn game Monday. Stack and Devin and a bit of Daniels. Tbh I think Quis is gone asap with KVH and Stack. I mean wtf, Its saying something when KVH steps up in a game, and our supposed 6th man doesnt.



and that was the spurs plan. without j.t out there to help spread the d, the spurs doubled dirk all game and made him pass the rock to guys who can make open shots but who are streaky. howard, devin, stack, etc etc. And quis isn't an outside threat so pop had a good game plan for it. J.T. being out really really hurt the team.

Heck to be honest I think that limited devin's effectiveness too. Even though he did play like crap missing alot of easy layups. Without terry out, the spurs were able to crowd the paint and force the other mavs shooters to make shots. 

It's apart of the reason that avery had no choice but to play kvh more mins just to try to spread the floor a lil more and open up things for the mavs slashers and give dirk some breatheing room. But I guess pop was like "we can live with kvh hitting a few shots. let's double dirk and clog the lane"


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

t1no said:


> I attacked you? all i said was "that's what we try to tell you sometimes when you whine about the refs". Just a reminder, that is all.


No I was talking about Funkyzeit mit Matt not you. You didn't do anything, but he attacked my team which had absolutely nothing to do with my post.

As for your other posts, I said they decided the game, not gave it to the mavs. Mavs may still have won even without those phantom calls down the stretch, but the reffs only ensured they did. It's ok though. This series is going to 7, which is just where it should be goin. :cheers: 

And saint baller, when did I attack the mavs? Read my posts in this thread. I was sticking up for Dirk! I said I wouldn't be rooting for them if they won this round in that one thread, but that was just my anger after the spurs' game 4 loss taking over. If you recall, I even apologized for it. Outside of that one post, I haven't attacked the mavs. The mavs are a great team, and my second favorite (check the mavs fan roll call thread or ask my fellow spurs posters) It's the reffs I'm attacking! They need to let the players play. Not just the spurs players, but the mavs too. I saw some pretty bogus calls on the mavs in the last couple of games aswell.

Anyways, good luck in game 7 guys. I don't know why everyone is counting the mavs out already. Everyone said the same thing about the spurs after game 4. Bandwagon fans I suppose.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

ezealen said:


> No I was talking about Funkyzeit mit Matt not you. You didn't do anything, but he attacked my team which had absolutely nothing to do with my post.
> 
> As for your other posts, I said they decided the game, not gave it to the mavs. Mavs may still have won even without those phantom calls down the stretch, but the reffs only ensured they did. It's ok though. This series is going to 7, which is just where it should be goin. :cheers:
> 
> ...


 I was meaning it from the posters perspective not mine

I didnt think you did but w/e


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*yawn*


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> *yawn*


ZZZZZZZZZZZ...whah...BEAVERS AND DUCKS!!!!


----------

